# Acton lake/Houston Hp meeting



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry about the short notice, but there will be a final meeting Tuesday night at 7:00pm at Houston woods lodge. This meeting is about the proposed Hp limit on Acton lake, if passed you will be allowed to use boats with larger engines than a 10hp but must do so at idle speed, the temperary rule will take effect on June 1, 2014' and go for a 2 year trial period. The change in law is expected to meet heavy opposition from the Sailboaters and college rowing teams, but I for one know there are many more fisherman and feel that we should make our presence known. If anyone needs a ride I will be traveling North on Rt 128 then rt 27 just pm me a message and phone number and I would be glad to pick you up.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well my trolling motor died 300yards from the ramp at Acton today, had to load the boat back up and head to Brookville, so I thought that would be q good reason to bump this thread up!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion but he meeting is on Tuesday April 22 and 7:00pm at the lodge, not the 14th


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

Wish I could be there Tom but I'll be fishing Green River Lake that whole week. Otherwise I'd make it. Hope alot of OGFers go to support the increase in HP!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

DblDinCincy said:


> Wish I could be there Tom but I'll be fishing Green River Lake that whole week. Otherwise I'd make it. Hope alot of OGFers go to support the increase in HP!


I am jealous Don, Ive heard nothing but good things about that place, Im sure you will catch plenty of crappie there


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

Besides the concerns of sailors, Miami University's rowing team (who have a big investment in equipment and facilities at Acton), kayakers, canoeists and lovers of peace and quiet, there are very good reasons why fishermen like me DON'T want the limit removed! If you remove the limit, you will dramatically increase the fishing pressure on the lake. It is only 500 acres of water, and only 100 or so acres of nearshore water are productive. More pressure mean less fish for everybody. More boats mean more wakes and a substantial increase in the chop on the lake. Increased chop increases suspension of mud in the water along the shoreline where everybody fishes and where the fish reproduce. 

Some guys say that a 200 hp Merc at idle makes less wake than a 9.9 at full throttle. Of course that ain't usually the case because the motor doesn't make the wake, the hull does. And that is assuming that nobody cheats on the idle speed which is wishful thinking. Not only that, but there will definitely be a big increase in motor noise because there will be more motors and some guys just have to take off their mufflers because they seem to think it increases their manhood, I guess. Finally, based on what I see over at Brookville, a lot of time the bigger the motor, the bigger the jerk. It's the whole macho thing.

Anyway, I'm a licensed Ohio fisherman and a boat owner and I DO NOT want the limit removed, PERIOD!


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe you should have bought a boat that would work well on Acton if that's where you plan on fishing.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Deadfish, from the meeting, you seemed like a nice lady but just like at the meeting, you had many distorted facts and from some of your statements in the previous post, it is very obvious that you do not spend very much time in a boat. I am not trying to be rude but just posting what most on this forum are thinking. 

BTW, the new rule as it stands now is that the 9.9 and less motors will STILL be able to run full bore up and down the lake waking all us big boats which are already on the lake, I don't as did the watercraft folks, see a big increase of boats since everyone is already there in their big boats just burning Trolling motors doing it. BTW with my boat I can run full speed at over 4MPH with my TM and at idle, Ill be at around 2.5-3 MPH tops . All it does is save my batteries which I truly appreciate...

Lastly you sound like your trying to protect your private little fishery over there but I have news for you, and that is that everyone in the state owns that lake and is paying for it and has a right to use it.

Ive wasted enough time here on this reply, Ive got fish to catch tomorrow with my big boat and even bigger motor, luckily for you, Ill be fishing someone elses private honeyhole...

Salmonid


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

First of all, I am a dude and I was not at the secret meeting ODNR had at the lodge. They did not publicize it except to fishing interests. Second of all, I have been boating Ohio lakes and rivers for 40 years. I use Acton at least 50 times a year, some years as many as 200 times. Third, my graduate degree in geology included hydrodynamics and sedimentology, so I know a 25' bass boat that is wallowing down the lake not on plane displaces way more water than a 9.9 on a 15' johnboat. Until you jack up the throttle on the bass boat and get it on plane, it isn't the prop that's making the wake, it's the hull. I also know what I'm talking about when it comes to the effect of waves on sediments along the shoreline. More boats = more waves, more waves = muddier water if the shallows and shore are mud like at Acton.

In a 50 or so mile radius of Dayton, you have access to St Marys, Indian, Brown, Caesar, Brookville, the Great Miami, the Ohio, Deer Creek, Paint Creek and Rocky Fork. All of which will allow you to tear around to your heart's content. There are only 2 lakes bigger than 400 acres that are horsepower restricted in all of SW Ohio, Cowan and Acton. Be happy with what you've got. You can still use Acton, just play by the rules, lots of people already do.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Besides the concerns of sailors, Miami University's rowing team (who have a big investment in equipment and facilities at Acton), if a group or individual invest money in a public lake and in there equipment does that give them the right to dictate the laws on that public lake?

kayakers, canoeists and lovers of peace and quiet, there are very good reasons why fishermen like me DON'T want the limit removed! If you remove the limit, you will dramatically increase the fishing pressure on the lake. Why shouldnt a public lake be shared by all the public? isnt it more of a challange to fish where other fishermen fish at? that is part of the sport you know!

Some guys say that a 200 hp Merc at idle makes less wake than a 9.9 at full throttle. Of course that ain't usually the case because the motor doesn't make the wake, the hull does. I would gladly challenge that statement!

Not only that, but there will definitely be a big increase in motor noise because there will be more motors and some guys just have to take off their mufflers because they seem to think it increases their manhood, I guess. I dont think a marine engine would opperate properly without a muffler, who does this? 

Maybe you should have bought a boat that would work well on Acton if that's where you plan on fishing. wondering who this statement is for? I have a 9.5hp and a 50hp, the 50 is more accomadating for my family

lastly as I mentioned at the meeting I believe the better proposal would be idle/no wake for all motorized boats, and believe that the lake should be shared by all and everyone should respect each other as they would in any other public place, key word PUBLIC


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Somebody didn't learn to share as a child...


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

The lake is public. You can use it any time you want, however, just like everybody else, you have to obey the horsepower restriction. This isn't a civil rights case, it's a conservation versus exploitation case. Like I said before there are plenty of unrestricted waters all over southwestern Ohio. If you can't figure out how to work your boat under 10 HP, then go somewhere else. Pretty simple, it's worked at Acton since the 1960's.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

There are plenty. All of which you can use also. More pressure! Less fish for me! This change has worked successfully at other lakes that have implemented it, it will work fine at Acton as well. 


Share the water my friend


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

deadfish said:


> If you can't figure out how to work your boat under 10 HP, then go somewhere else.




If you can't learn to share public water, buy your own lake. 

This is silly, the rule as it is written, will not increase any wakes that the lake sees what so ever. A 21 ft ranger at idle hardly disturbs the water, let alone creates anything resembling a wake. 

Come back with the typical: " people will break the rules argument". That logic would imply that vehicles should be taken off the roads also, just in case someone speeds

I have a 2.5yr old daughter. I would love to take her fishing at Acton. I have both a Jon boat and a bass boat. I don't feel safe bringing her on the Jon boat as it is not as steady and she can't move around on it. Likewise I don't want to bring her to unlimited waters where the stupid skiers are throwing wakes everywhere. She doesn't have the patience to fish for hours on end and with allowing me to IDLE, my big motor, I could go on a 1 hour trip to Acton. We are also in the process of teaching her to share, a lesson a whole bunch of adults in society now could use



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry, but not every body of water in the state needs to cater to bass boats, after all, that is what we're talking about. Nobody else gives a darn about ramming this through, just bass boaters. That is a pretty small subset of the Ohio population. They already have ample waters available to them. There needs to be a few places set aside for the benefit of those who don't use motorized craft.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i heard that if the restriction is lifted, global warming will double in speed...


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I've heard rumor that if a bassboat idles it kills everything within a 40 yard circle. I wouldn't let them on my pristine lake either. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

actually the crappie guys and the catfish guys and the saugeyes guys are all on board...they were all well represented at the meeting and BTW if I hadn't read it on here, I wouldn't have known about it and the watercraft folks have my email and mailing address but I still never heard about it. 

Perhaps you could move closer to Cowan or Kiser since you've already told us to go elsewhere... perhaps you could make the drive as well. 

Many of us at the meeting are from Dayton and Acton is the closest lake for me ( 40 minutes) and is my tournament practice lake since it is the closest ( Catfish tourneys) CJ Brown is 75 minutes and CC is 80 minutes and Loramie is 80 minutes and GLSM is 75 minutes and Indian is 90 minutes. Ohio River is at least 75 minutes to Schmidt ramp and 90 minutes to Tanners Creek in Laurenceberg

Not hard to see why I enjoy Acton, I get there only 15-18 times a year since Im usually busy catching fish from other folks "private" lakes. For Example today I was at Deer Creek ( 95 minutes) for a tourney and got totally skunked so guess what, looks like a trip or two to Acton this week for bait and to relearn how to catch fish. Please stop by and say hi as it sounds like youll be there everyday (50-200 times a year) Im in the white sea nymph...waking every one with my Trolling motor at .5 MPH

Salmonid


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

I probably won't make it out there tomorrow because I have a lot of mowing in front of me before it rains. Sorry to miss you. When you launch your boat, be sure to enjoy the mud-free docks. I shoveled them off and rinsed them with water earlier this week. I also dug the mud and pulled logs out of a couple of the ramps about a month ago so people could use them. Now if the if the park "workers" would remove the big pile of dirt they made in front of the wide ramp and repair all the trex pads and rubber mats that are falling off the sides of the ramps, that would be nice. 

If this does go through, you can rest assured that I'll be out there with my phone videoing every boat I see running above idle, and I'll forward each video to Watercraft for their consideration. The people who run the park have encouraged me to report all infractions I observe, and I will. As it is now, I see plenty of guys with their lower units dropped once I'm south of the lodge. There are plenty of good, law abiding bass boaters that never do that, and I appreciate it, but it is those other guys who will goose the throttle on weekdays when they think nobody's looking that I'll be recording. There are some guys already doing that. Last week some dude threw a big wake when Miami's teams were training. Those are the guys who will ultimately screw it up for you and everybody else.


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

Bassnpro1 said:


> A 21 ft ranger at idle hardly disturbs the water, let alone creates anything resembling a wake.


I reckon that depends on what RPM you have your idle set to.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree we were told at the meeting to also video as many of the violations that we see since we both agree they will be the ones ruining it for everyone, I might add we will be watching the sailboaters for there wakes when they are motoring around with there oversized motors and also looking for anyone breaking the rules, in the past these lawbreakers didn't seem to carry any weight when we turned them in, we will see if It really is taken seriously now. Until we meet on the water, enjoy mowing as I got a head start on that tonight and will finish it tomorrow with 3 days of rain forecasted....I might add all the lakes really could use a nice influx of 60+ degree water...

Salmonid


----------



## FISHFLY (May 25, 2009)

Talked to salesman at Bass Pro last night. He said he had info that Acton is not changing HP limit this year - just like Cowan. Anyone know if this is accurate?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

according to the paperwork with the process timeline we got at the meeting, the official meeting to decide hasn't happened yet so at this time, we are still up in the air from what I understand. 

Salmonid


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

I was on the lake today and saw 6 out of 6 bass boats that didn't have a kicker violating the hp restriction! Every over-sized motor on the lake was in use. That ain't the way to show that the people who are going to benefit from the change are going to abide by the new regs if they are implemented.

If you set out on Acton on a windy day in a bass boat with only a trolling motor and an illegal outboard, you are planning to break the law.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

deadfish said:


> I was on the lake today and saw 6 out of 6 bass boats that didn't have a kicker violating the hp restriction! Every over-sized motor on the lake was in use. That ain't the way to show that the people who are going to benefit from the change are going to abide by the new regs if they are implemented.
> 
> If you set out on Acton on a windy day in a bass boat with only a trolling motor and an illegal outboard, you are planning to break the law.


I fish there often, there is a sign at the ramp saying it is a -10hp lake, last windy Sunday there were probably 20 bass boats running there trolling motors including myself although when I was headed back to the ramp using my starting battery because I wore out my new trolling motor battery I saw one bass boat idleing his big motor, so most guys are abiding by the current laws. Also I was told in the case of a emergency you can use your big motor to get off the lake, maybe some are using this as a excuse? dont know, but I do know my new battery running a 12v trolling motor wont last on a windy day there, but I lake the fishing there enough to run two 12v batterys, just wish there would be a end to the hp limit.


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

On weekdays, regs seem to go out the window since Watercraft hardly ever shows up except on weekends. That may change. I would say that running out of battery while trying to run to the dam into a 10-20 mph breeze on a trolling motor doesn't constitute an emergency. It constitutes stupidity.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

deadfish said:


> On weekdays, regs seem to go out the window since Watercraft hardly ever shows up except on weekends. That may change. I would say that running out of battery while trying to run to the dam into a 10-20 mph breeze on a trolling motor doesn't constitute an emergency. It constitutes stupidity.


Well in my case the last two weekends the STUPID weatherman forecasted less then 10mph winds, but there were 24 mph gust Sunday, the sailboats were flying back and forth, I was concerned I wouldnt be able to get out of there way using my trolling motor!


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

Tom 513 said:


> Well in my case the last two weekends the STUPID weatherman forecasted less then 10mph winds, but there were 24 mph gust Sunday, the sailboats were flying back and forth, I was concerned I wouldnt be able to get out of there way using my trolling motor!


Well, that's why you need a kicker!! 

By the way, I just want to say that I appreciate that people on this forum keep things civil, even though we might not agree about this or that.

To be honest, my personal concerns aren't so much about wakes as they are about noise and most of all, greatly increased traffic on the lake. With it being only a 500 acre lake, without transit docks, with only a few decent ramps, and limited trailer parking, I don't think the lake can handle the increased traffic from big boats. Acton is known as the peaceful little lake where powerboats aren't the dominant form of life on the water. If this rule change goes through, that will definitely change.


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

Out again today, 5 out of 6 boats I saw with oversized motors were violating the 9.9 limit. One jackass even had an I/O pleasure boat with no trolling motor! Never saw that on Acton before! Must have been a watercraft officer on his day off. The shape of things to come I guess.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

What part of the Lake where You on? We fished from 6:00am till 4:30pm never saw or heard a big motor running! most boats in the early morning were part of a electric boat bass tournament too.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Deadfish, I was there Friday and spoke with both Game Warden and Watercraft guy, they said they had written 6 tickets so fart this spring and both said its been a top priority for both of them to watch and oversee these issues, it was my understanding 1 or both had been on the lake every day for the last few weeks. I know they checked me out pretty good, LOL

BTW at the ramp, as you look from left to right ( main lake) there is a HUGE tree right behind the 3rd bay.. FYI.. found it more then once with cast net then later with TM

Salmonid


----------



## FISHFLY (May 25, 2009)

JCARR meeting today and Hueston Woods HP limit is on the agenda. Hopefully we will know soon what is going to happen.


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been to the lake 25+ times since the ice went out, usually there for a couple hours total, I've yet to see so much as a Watercraft vehicle, much less an officer. 

Personally, I'm not that worried about idle - no wake if everybody actually followed the regs. I begin to wonder when I see 80%+ violation rate among the exact bassboater population who is supposed to follow this new rule, whether that's going to be the case when the Watercraft officers aren't around. I have nothing against bass boaters, but they're the ones who are always the violators at Acton.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

GW told me he uses binocs from all around the lake to see whats going on and so you typically wouldn't see him and the Watercraft guy is obvious with his truck and trailer in the lot, LOL I suggest you call the local park rangers office if you see violations with accurate descriptions and boat numbers, figure there is almost always a ranger on patrol, all he has to do is pull to a lookout and get out his binocs.... 

Salmonid


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

deadfish said:


> I begin to wonder when I see 80%+ violation rate among the exact bassboater population who is supposed to follow this new rule, whether that's going to be the case when the Watercraft officers aren't around. I have nothing against bass boaters, but they're the ones who are always the violators at Acton.


I've been to Acton several times this season, and average 15 or so tips a year. I do see a few big motors running at idle to move up and down the lake ... and a few more to get the boat out of the lake, but no where near the % you are suggesting.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah the joys of having a small boat and a 3hp motor! Even at top end my boat may only do 5.5-6.0mph, and doesn't put out any wake!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

TomC said:


> Ah the joys of having a small boat and a 3hp motor! Even at top end my boat may only do 5.5-6.0mph, and doesn't put out any wake!


I am in envy, my trolling motor putts me along around 4 mph, my boat looks fast but you would kick my rear in a race!


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm not out to narc on anybody. My goal isn't to get people tickets, it is to look at how often violations happen. I have been really surprised by how many guys are just willfully violating this spring. It's never been like this in the past. When somebody launches an I/O pleasure boat while facing a 10HP limit sign, I got to think that's on purpose, ya know? These observations I've posted are just from me going from the ramps to the dam and back, usually pretty far from shore. Today I was out early and didn't see any violators, but there were only about 10 boats on the whole lake 

Watercraft claims nobody ever violates on Burr Oak. I don't think Watercraft is ever anywhere often enough to make a real assessment of what goes on. When this rule goes into effect, and it is going to on Acton, I will be there several times a week as long as the water is liquid, and I'll report what I see. Hopefully, I won't see anything and it won't be an issue. Now if they would just double the trailer parking...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree the trailer lot needs to be bigger, twice last year I had to park in the regular parking area since lot was full, holds about 40 trailers if my memory serves me right. I need to count spots next time over there. 

Salmonid


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

At 6:00am Sunday morning I got the last truck/trailer spot, when we pulled in I said either the Crappie have turned on or there is a tournament!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

deadfish said:


> When this rule goes into effect, and it is going to on Acton, I will be there several times a week as long as the water is liquid, and I'll report what I see.


Should be fascinating reading....(not)


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

sorry this doesnt only apply to bass boats. i have a 19.5 ft deep v aluminum boat which i would be more than pleased to run at no wake instead of killing my trolling motor. its like someone else said. there are speed limits on the road. you will always have people who push the limit. but for the most part most people are law abiding citizens.


----------

